

Mobile uploads to YouTube up 400% after iPhone 3GS launch - jorgeortiz85
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2009/06/mobile-uploads-to-youtube-up-400-after-iphone-3gs-launch.ars

======
timdorr
Note that they don't point out how much of that 400% are 3GS videos. I'm
willing to bet a lot of that has to do with the Iranian election protests.
Also, how much of that was just people making test videos to make sure that
the YouTube video upload feature works or out of excitement for a new toy? It
will be interesting to see if this level maintains itself.

~~~
saikat
The author doesn't give numbers, but on the point of people just testing out
their new phones, the author does qualify her correlation:

"No doubt some of that 400 percent is due to users merely testing out the
features on their new iPhones"

------
quizbiz
A side note: I wonder what affect the situation in Iran has had on actual
mobile traffic in the middle east. Is it just the rare citizen journalist that
managed to sneak a video online for the west to see, or is youtube and twitter
experiencing exponential growth in traffic from the Middle East as well?

------
stcredzero
Sure sign that Apple did something right!

~~~
baddox
Sure sign that Apple did /something/!

------
mcav
Would be better if it could also upload to Facebook, Vimeo, etc.

~~~
ivankirigin
If you post to <http://posterous.com>, you can syndicate that video all over
the place. Mine sends content to tumblr, Twitter, friendfeed, and facebook.

